# Great rhythm guitarist?



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 3, 2013)

a bands singer & lead guitarist usually get the bulk of the attention and most of the time rightfully so. however, if it wasn't for the guy/gal playing rhythm and their contribution, the music, sound & stage presence of the band would be severely lacking.

sometimes the guy in the shadows is also responsible for most of the killer riffs & the songwritting which often goes unnoticed for the most part. who do you feel is a great rhythm guitars? who are some of your favorites? who is underrated or overrated? discuss...


----------



## Jakke (Feb 3, 2013)

Rob Barrett fo' sure


----------



## Rustee (Feb 3, 2013)

Pete Raves from Red Seas Fire is an awesome rhythm guitarist. When he and Nolly were in the band they used to share duties, though. As do alot of guitarists in bands nowadays.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh, jesus. Off the top of my head:

- John Browne (Probably the king of rhythm and definitely king of downpicking)
- Marten Hagstrom
- Lee McKinney (Also an absolutely phenomenal lead player)
- Trent Hafdahl & Justin Lowe
- Claudio Sanchez (Try keeping some of the fucking grooves he does while singing)
- Alex Bois


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 3, 2013)

I second John Browne, even though he and Olly sort of share duties.
Pete Graves and Nolls were also really good at their rhythms and such.

Also, Javier Reyes. Surprised he wasn't mentioned.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Feb 3, 2013)

Jonas Bryssling


----------



## otisct20 (Feb 3, 2013)

Browne is my hero, seriously how the fuck does one play/write Doxa


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 3, 2013)

otisct20 said:


> Browne is my hero, seriously how the fuck does one play/write Doxa



First you have to learn how to down-pick "Bleed" by Meshuggah.


----------



## Don Vito (Feb 3, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Rob Barrett fo' sure


Still the coolest/most brutal Dean ever 

Did someone say Lee McKinney? I want to throw their drummer Cameron in there as well.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 3, 2013)

otisct20 said:


> Browne is my hero, seriously how the fuck does one play/write Doxa



90% Downpicking too


----------



## otisct20 (Feb 3, 2013)

Well, there is Doxa and The Uncollective. The man is God I tell you!


----------



## Jakke (Feb 3, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Still the coolest/most brutal Dean ever



I'm going back and forth in regards of getting a Killcaddy, they were not very popular, and they are still around in mint condition.


----------



## Polythoral (Feb 3, 2013)

Tim Millar.


----------



## asher (Feb 3, 2013)

Travis Levrier of StS!

I think everyone else I'd mention has been already.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 3, 2013)

No mention of Jon Schaffer?


----------



## edsped (Feb 3, 2013)

Xaios said:


> No mention of Jon Schaffer?


I came in to say Schaffer.

Also, while he does play leads as well, Ty Tabor is a riff master.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 3, 2013)

Xaios said:


> No mention of Jon Schaffer?



All of my this. This guy is one of the reasons I play.


----------



## potatohead (Feb 3, 2013)

Dave Weiner?


----------



## otisct20 (Feb 3, 2013)

I would also put Whitechapel in general up there. Saw them after A New Era came out, super tight show.


----------



## Enter Paradox (Feb 3, 2013)

STEF. Period.

(yeah he's the only player besides Chino and still his riffs tower among many)

Also:
Tremonti/Myles Kennedy
Clint Lowery/John Connolly
Blakkheim/Per "Sodomizer"
Johan Hallgren
Pete Loeffler > pretty valid even he's the only axeman


----------



## thrsher (Feb 3, 2013)

The moment i saw the thread title....rob barrett and glad he was the first response

I would also like to add brian welch.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 3, 2013)

oh yeah...

dimebag was a pretty awesome rhythm guitarist too


----------



## tm20 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ben Orum from All Shall Perish. Him and Mike write most of the songs, awesome guitarist  Also Willie Adler from Lamb Of God


----------



## Big_taco (Feb 3, 2013)

Brian Eschbach of The Black Dahlia Murder. The guy turned out Miasma and Nocturnal which are both very solid, badass albums. 
Definitely agree with John Browne too. Dude is beastly.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 3, 2013)

Robb Flynn...although he'll never admit it.

Machine Head - Halo @ Sonisphere Knebworth Pro Shot - YouTube


----------



## trent6308 (Feb 3, 2013)

Willie Adler?


----------



## PostOrganic (Feb 3, 2013)

Obsidian C
Vogg
Joe Haley


----------



## great_kthulu (Feb 3, 2013)

gunface from The Red Chord, great lead player, but where he really shines is the power of the RIFF!


----------



## Zer01 (Feb 3, 2013)

The Mighty Hetfield. End of list.

/yes I'm old


----------



## geoffshreds (Feb 3, 2013)

Dallas Toller-Wade from Nile. of course Karl Sanders rips some mean ass solos and harmonies, but Dallas writes all the sickest songs...think As He Creates So He Destroys


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 3, 2013)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> oh yeah...
> 
> dimebag was a pretty awesome rhythm guitarist too



Had a dude at Starbucks today tell me he's overrated, and i quote: "So he's considered like one of the best guitarists in history right?? But he plays like 3-4 chords TOPS in each song..." then he played me some We Came as Romans and said i'm crazy for not liking it... I felt like fuckin' smacking him. 



Big_taco said:


> Brian Eschbach of The Black Dahlia Murder. The guy turned out Miasma and Nocturnal which are both very solid, badass albums.
> Definitely agree with John Browne too. Dude is beastly.



This. Nocturnal always provides me with awesome daily riffage to listen to! 

To add to the list:

- Martin Henriksson from Dark Tranquility
- Alex Bailey from Sylosis (super tight rhythm)
- Javier Reyes from Animals as Leaders (doesn't get much of the spotlight but definitely not to be overlooked, if for anything else, just for the fact that he's hanging along with Tosin's playing)
- Really dig the dudes from Textures, i know 1 of em just left, too bad but the rhythm guitar riffs are awesome.
- Marcus Bertilsson from Miseration
- Gary Holt and Lee Atlus from Exodus
- The dudes from Havok

found it hard picking just 1 rhythm guitarist because i think most of the bands i listen to share the duties of both rhythm and leads


----------



## Glosni (Feb 3, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Had a dude at Starbucks today tell me he's overrated, and i quote: "So he's considered like one of the best guitarists in history right?? But he plays like 3-4 chords TOPS in each song..." then he played me some We Came as Romans and said i'm crazy for not liking it... I felt like fuckin' smacking him.



what_the_fuck? 


Willie Adler from Lamb of God was the first one that came to my mind. Wish I had his right hand.


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 3, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> Had a dude at Starbucks today tell me he's overrated, and i quote: "So he's considered like one of the best guitarists in history right?? But he plays like 3-4 chords TOPS in each song..." then he played me some We Came as Romans and said i'm crazy for not liking it... I felt like fuckin' smacking him.



Go find him and show him Modern Meat.


----------



## gunch (Feb 3, 2013)

VOGG
Shaune Kelley/ Erik Rutan
Doug Cerrito
Guy Marchais

Gods of muted tremolo picking


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 3, 2013)

In no particular order No surprises from me tbh:
Gary Holt - Exodus
Eric Peterson - Testament
Joe Perry & Brad Whitford - Aerosmith
Angus & Malcolm Young - AC/DC
Eddie Van Halen (DLR era & the lastest album)
George Lynch 
Tommy Victor - Prong/Danzig 
J - White Zombie 
Dimebag
Randy Rhoads
Robb Flynn - Machine Head
Head & Munky - Korn
Wes Borland - Limp Bizkit (never played a boring rhythm part in his life)
King & Hanneman - Slayer
Hagstrom & Thordendal - Meshuggah

Couple of Obviously ones which should be on everyone list:
Tony Iommi & Jimmy Page


----------



## drmosh (Feb 3, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Rob Barrett fo' sure



Rob also fucking shreds. And is a really cool guy


----------



## fps (Feb 3, 2013)

The riffs are everything to me, very few lead guitarists I could bear to listen to for more than 16 bars of a song.


----------



## FireInside (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## 7JxN7 (Feb 3, 2013)

+1 for Het. Also another oldie-but-a-goldie in Scott Ian


----------



## Genome (Feb 3, 2013)

It's the obvious choice, but Hetfield will always be king, for me.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Feb 3, 2013)

as much as I don't like metallica (post-black album in particular) I have to say Hetfield too, also the guy from Decapitated is pretty ridiculous


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 3, 2013)

page 2 and no mention of Nuno Bettencourt,sso is slipping.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Feb 3, 2013)

Dino Cazares
Drop from Sybreed.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 3, 2013)

I like Hetfield, Mustaine and Robin Crosby(RATT). Michael Poulsen of Volbeat is pretty decent. Steve Clark & Vivian Campbell(Def Leppard).

I think the 80's rhythm guitarist was a different breed. 

\m/


----------



## vstealth (Feb 3, 2013)

Samoth is easily my favorite next to Rob who was already mentioned.


----------



## The_Mop (Feb 3, 2013)

Often overlooked as a rhythm player, but John Petrucci is solid as fuck.


----------



## Mwoit (Feb 3, 2013)

I always thought Mustaine was a rhythm machine, the number of riffs he's made is immense.

Modern players aside, Ben Weinman is my rhythm god.


----------



## Addison90 (Feb 3, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


> page 2 and no mention of Nuno Bettencourt



"Because his music/style was not brutal enough.. needs moar chugs" jk 

Some players with great sense of rhythm:
Nuno Bettencourt
John Frusciante
Greg Howe


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Feb 3, 2013)

Dustie Waring from Between the Buried and Me?


----------



## SenorDingDong (Feb 3, 2013)

John Lennon (The Beatles)
Mike Rutherford (Genesis) 
Frank Aresti (Fates Warning) ((I always considered him rhythm to Matheos)
James Hetfield (Metallica)
Daniel Gildenlöw (Pain of Salvation)


I tried to avoid lead guitarists that happen to play some rhythms. If I didn't this list would have taken forever to make.


----------



## Aztec (Feb 3, 2013)

Hetfield


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 3, 2013)

Apart from those already cited:


----------



## Baelzebeard (Feb 3, 2013)

Trevor Peres from Obituary is one of my faves.


----------



## Riffer (Feb 3, 2013)

Come on guys. Everyone knows that Adam Jones from TOOL has to be in this discussion. Dude has some of the sickest tones I've ever heard and has a tight right hand.

Also, Malcolm Young is widely known as being the most underrated rhythym guitarist ever (at least in rock).


----------



## -42- (Feb 3, 2013)

Scott Hull for sure:


Kurt Ballou:


And Chuck:


----------



## linchpin (Feb 3, 2013)

Zer01 said:


> The Mighty Hetfield. End of list.
> 
> /yes I'm old


Very sad to see him mentioned on the second page... honestly, come on guys!! He's one of the most emulated player alive.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 3, 2013)

linchpin said:


> Very sad to see him mentioned on the second page... honestly, come on guys!! He's one of the most emulated player alive.



I doubt that no one mentioned him because they forgot, but rather because no one wanted to be "that guy" by mentioning the most obvious option.


----------



## NovaReaper (Feb 3, 2013)

christian kuhn
alf svensson


----------



## djyngwie (Feb 3, 2013)

Riffer said:


> Also, Malcolm Young is widely known as being the most underrated rhythym guitarist ever (at least in rock).


I can't believe we got to third page before Malcolm was mentioned!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 3, 2013)

Mwoit said:


> I always thought Mustaine was a rhythm machine, the number of riffs he's made is immense.
> 
> Modern players aside, Ben Weinman is my rhythm god.



I was getting sad with all the Hetfield comments (I can't fucking STAND Metallica) and you revived my hopes for SSO.  As well as the guy that mentioned Drop (Sybreed).

And Adam Jones I'd call more of a lead player... but he's got chops. "Jambi" is what taught me how to alternate pick. 

Also... Although most people here hate deathcore and such, Marc Okubo is a good player. Being the only guitarist in that band, he fuses leads and rhythm together and makes it sound amazing. Hate all you want. xD


----------



## asher (Feb 3, 2013)

Jones and Vogg were other instant thoughts, but since they're both the only guitarists, I didn't think they counted.

Vogg's riffing is utterly insane though.

edit: same with the BTBAM boys, because they switch off who plays what so much. I guess they both count, then?


----------



## maruzen (Feb 3, 2013)

Mwoit said:


> I always thought Mustaine was a rhythm machine, the number of riffs he's made is immense.



Dave Mustaine 

I can't imagine how he can sing through all what he's doing...


----------



## potatohead (Feb 3, 2013)

maruzen said:


> Dave Mustaine
> 
> I can't imagine how he can sing through all what he's doing...



That shit blows my mind. I can't even play half that stuff and then to sing over it too?? Fuck me. 

I said Weiner earlier but Hetfield is king, there really is no doubt. Mustaine is a close second, but I'm actually really glad those guys didn't end up in the same band because I think a lot of stuff that absolutely kills would have been lost. There's only so much room on an album.


----------



## gunch (Feb 3, 2013)

Gunface too


----------



## mikernaut (Feb 3, 2013)

forgive me I can't resist this joke-

The Haarp Machine's backing track
(p.s I do still love the cd though)

Most of my picks have already been mentioned, Although a great lead player also , how about Sami Raatikainen?


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 3, 2013)

Zer01 said:


> The Mighty Hetfield. End of list.



 The original metal rhythm god.


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 3, 2013)

BILL KELLIHER.

Aside from the big names and most obvious ones, was also gonna Javier from AAL and Dusty from BTBAM.

^ Glad Vogg got mentioned, almost forgot about him. That dude's insane.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Feb 3, 2013)

JEngelking said:


> BILL KELLIHER.
> 
> Aside from the big names and most obvious ones, was also gonna Javier from AAL and Dusty from BTBAM.



THIS.


----------



## donray1527 (Feb 3, 2013)

Ken susi.  go unearth


----------



## Rocky (Feb 3, 2013)

I've always thought how we should get rid of this notion that there must be an exclusivity between 'lead' guitarists and 'rhythm' guitars. IMO great guitarists should have the ability to to break away from it and be expressive in both areas or whatever their individuality speaks to them. Especially since it is usually lead guitarists who have more of the spotlight which is unfortunate.


----------



## Nile (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd say Jon Schaffer is superior to James Hetfield. Not trying to start anything, just saying.

Also, the Slayer guys. Chemical Warfare? Ya fuck me sideways.


----------



## nsimonsen (Feb 3, 2013)

Tim from Protest The Hero
Dustie from BTBAM
Dean from The Human Abstract

All three of these dudes don't get anywhere near as much rep as they deserve.


----------



## Alpenglow (Feb 4, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I second John Browne, even though he and Olly sort of share duties.
> Pete Graves and Nolls were also really good at their rhythms and such.
> 
> Also, Javier Reyes. Surprised he wasn't mentioned.



Agreed. Tosin obviously does a phenomenal job but I feel like Javier definitely doesn't get enough credit. He's an amazing player.


----------



## Mprinsje (Feb 4, 2013)

Kurt Ballou and james hetfield


----------



## petereanima (Feb 4, 2013)

/thread.


----------



## Garlic Owl (Feb 4, 2013)

John Gallagher from Dying Fetus and Josh Elmore from Cattle Decapitation.


----------



## Manurack (Feb 4, 2013)

Matt DeVries, his' work in Chimaira was super TIGHT!


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 4, 2013)

djyngwie said:


> I can't believe we got to third page before Malcolm was mentioned!


 
It was page two actually, but he was hidden in a list along with Angus.


----------



## hairychris (Feb 4, 2013)

Mike Clark from Suicidal Tendencies. Epic down-picker.


----------



## HeavyMetal4Ever (Feb 4, 2013)

I'd add Robert Fripp to the list.

Rock on!


----------



## Korbain (Feb 4, 2013)

Don't really have a personal favourite so here's a few i rank highly (i'd consider them mostly rhythm guitarists), so i'll list them lol 

Tom Morello 
Adam Jones
Head and Munky
Stephen Carpenter 
Dino Cazares
Dimebag
Wes Borland
James Hetfield
Paul Landers and Richard Kruspe (from rammstein incase people are wondering lol)


----------



## petereanima (Feb 4, 2013)

I forgot:

Mick Thompson from Slipknot. Those downstrokes...


----------



## JosephAOI (Feb 4, 2013)

mikernaut said:


> forgive me I can't resist this joke-
> 
> The Haarp Machine's backing track



That dude's a fucking machine.



petereanima said:


> I forgot:
> 
> Mick Thompson from Slipknot. Those downstrokes...



Forreal. He's got a crazy aggressive picking style too!


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 4, 2013)

Jesper Strömblad


----------



## Korbain (Feb 4, 2013)

petereanima said:


> I forgot:
> 
> Mick Thompson from Slipknot. Those downstrokes...



Shit yeah, knew i forgot someone! Slipknot have some bad ass rhythm stuff, the main riff in psychosocial is sick


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 4, 2013)

Korbain said:


> Paul Landers and Richard Kruspe (from rammstein incase people are wondering lol)




RZK is also the vocalist and guitarist for Emigrate...


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Feb 4, 2013)

Alexi Laiho from Bodom deserves a mention


----------



## asphyx123 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wtf?

5 Pages and no mention of* KK Downing*? Priest anyone?

And - although *Jeff Waters* is actually a lead player I think he needs to be mentioned, as that man is a rhythm machine.





.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 4, 2013)

No love for Rudolph Schenker?

Even Hetfield wanted to emulate this guy.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 4, 2013)

asphyx123 said:


> Wtf?
> 
> 5 Pages and no mention of* KK Downing*? Priest anyone?


I love Priest, but I wouldn't qualify KK as a rythm player that has anything special. Wouldn't cite the Maiden or Saxon guys either, their "special stuff" is elsewhere.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 5, 2013)

I wanted to throw another name out there, that never gets talked about. Nowhere near as potent as a Hetfield or Mustaine but, just as distinct. Bryan Adams. Yes. That Bryan Adams.

Nice composition and clean playing. Bryan Adams makes some pretty memorable songs, riffs, etc. Known for his ballads but, he's a solid rocker. 

Bryan Adams for a pretty great rhythm guitarist.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 5, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> RZK is also the vocalist and guitarist for Emigrate...



Ahh yes yes, but rammstein he'd be more known for. Emigrate is fucking awsome though, he does have some very cool rhythm's in that stuff, and a cool little solo's lol Love the video for new york city


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 5, 2013)

Korbain said:


> Ahh yes yes, but rammstein he'd be more known for. Emigrate is fucking awsome though, he does have some very cool rhythm's in that stuff, and a cool little solo's lol Love the video for new york city


Maybe I should try to find some for those unfamiliar with Emigrate, I believe they only put out one album, while Rammstein was on a break between Rosenrot and LIFAD, but it was an amazing album.

New York City - Emigrate - YouTube

Emigrate - My World [HQ] - YouTube

and hell, for those of you with too much spare time, the full album 

Emigrate - Emigrate (Premium Edition) - 2007 - Full Album - YouTube


----------



## hairychris (Feb 5, 2013)

asphyx123 said:


> And - although *Jeff Waters* is actually a lead player I think he needs to be mentioned, as that man is a rhythm machine.



The first 2 Annihilator albums are thrash rhythm masterpieces.


----------



## bondmorkret (Feb 5, 2013)

I've always loved Nuno Bettencourts take on rhythm guitar, really great timefeel and super creative


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 5, 2013)

im glad some mentioned scott ian...loved his early work with anthrax.

also, who can forget stormtroopers of death's: speak english or die!

what? the full album...


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Feb 6, 2013)

Jakke said:


> Rob Barrett fo' sure



I've been trying to figure out how/why he holds a pick that way.


----------



## Jakke (Feb 6, 2013)

It's his thing, he was refered to as "banana-finger" in the Buffalo, and later Florida death metal community.


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Feb 6, 2013)

paul and jim from chimp spanner
Browne
ed o'brien
george benson 
elvis presley


----------



## SP1N3SPL1TT3R (Feb 6, 2013)

Korbain said:


> Don't really have a personal favourite so here's a few i rank highly (i'd consider them mostly rhythm guitarists), so i'll list them lol
> 
> Tom Morello
> Adam Jones
> ...



Thats the worst list of "best rhythm guitarists" I've ever seen. 



Jakke said:


> It's his thing, he was refered to as "banana-finger" in the Buffalo, and later Florida death metal community.



Word. I have the banana-figer thing too. I think it comes from years of holding the pick too tight. It's definitely a death metal thing. 

IMO, Hetfield couldn't play half of the Barrett can. I also didn't see Dallas Toler-Wade or Erik Rutan/Trey Azagthoth (depending which song they're playing).


----------



## gunch (Feb 6, 2013)

SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> Thats the worst list of "best rhythm guitarists" I've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I mentioned Rutan


----------



## zilla (Feb 6, 2013)

Scott Ian.

Arise-era Max Cavalera


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 6, 2013)

SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> Thats the worst list of "best rhythm guitarists" I've ever seen.



Why is that the worst list you ever seen? 
Nothing wrong with that list, I'd drop Rammstein & Adam Jones from it but other than that, they might all be in well known bands or successful bands but still that's a decent list in anyone's book

Hetfield can't play Death Metal like Barrett so therefore he is a sh1t rhythm guitarist????


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Feb 6, 2013)

Eric Peterson
Ville Friman & Ville Vanni
Bjorn Gelotte & Jesper Stromblad 
James Malone 
Brian Eschbach


----------



## Dwellingers (Feb 7, 2013)

Jakke said:


> It's his thing, he was refered to as "banana-finger" in the Buffalo, and later Florida death metal community.



He´s got what is called - "hitchhiker thumb" a genetic trade (source : Thumb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - variation)

... and he is a beast! Though i would say he is definetly equalled by Pat who seems to record the bulk of CCs rhythm track....


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 7, 2013)

i would dare say that hetfields riffs are far more memorable than anything barrett will ever do...with no disrespect to him either.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Feb 7, 2013)

Michael Romeo (He has some fast tight riffs)
John Petrucci (a man of riffs... he never ends)
Fredrik & Marten (Meshuggah)
Jari Maaenepa (Wintersun)
Ron Jarzombek (Blotted Science) 
Jochem & Brett (Textures)
Paul Antonio Ortiz (Chimp Spanner, such a talented rhythm player)
Eric Peterson (Testament. Eric has written some fantastic riffs)

My co-guitar player I will say is a great rhythm guitar as well... so of the material people haven't heard. But it's pretty nuts at times. Bryan Bellar even vouches for him.

His name is Derek Corzine and he has a Morse-Code Metal Project called "Cosyns."


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 7, 2013)

I just posted how much I hate the Red hot Chilli Peppers in another thread but I am now listening to Good Time Boys.... and I really have to add Mothers Milk/Blood Sugar era John Frusciante to this list 

INCREDIBLE rhythm chops on those two albums.... shame every album since been sh1te (One Hot Minute Excluded).... heroin addiction for you I guess. Don't do it kids.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2013)

sniperfreak223 said:


> Maybe I should try to find some for those unfamiliar with Emigrate, I believe they only put out one album, while Rammstein was on a break between Rosenrot and LIFAD, but it was an amazing album.



I agree. If you want a Rammstein album without the keyboards and a better (YMMV) singer, Emigrate is the ticket. 

I think Rich also has some stuff planned this year with them. 



SP1N3SPL1TT3R said:


> Thats the worst list of "best rhythm guitarists" I've ever seen.



Your opinion sucks.


----------



## Blackwinged (Feb 8, 2013)

I think all my favourite rhytm players are mentioned but again:

Jon Schaffer - easily at the top of my list, the perfect riff-machine, descent downpicking/galloping


Hetfied of course, again tons of downpicking


Dimebag because of his great vibrato and slides style like this:


And Kerry King I think


Aww yes, Mick Thomson from Slipknot too =)


----------



## ManOnTheEdge (Feb 8, 2013)

Listening to ZTO, despite being extremely well known I'd actully say that Devin Townsend is underated as a rhythm guitarist.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 8, 2013)

ManOnTheEdge said:


> Listening to ZTO, despite being extremely well known I'd actully say that Devin Townsend is underated as a rhythm guitarist.



I'd have to say Jed is, too. His riffs on the self-titled SYL record were tasty.


----------



## Galeus708 (Feb 9, 2013)

Joel Stroetzel, of Killswitch Engage. That guy has tone in his fingers. Just something about the way he digs into the strings, his vibrato and those pinches. 

In fact, looking closely at his playing, his left hand playing is slightly odd. On first look, it seems like the's almost always playing one fret below the note you know should be playing, but it's because pretty much every single note he plays is played with his ring finger, with his middle finger supporting one fret below. Does this contribute to his tone? Who knows. It's just something interesting I noticed that I thought I'd mention.

Plus, he has to do the job of two rhythm guitarists, because Adam D fucks around so much live


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 9, 2013)

I really enjoy Eddie Van Halen's rhythm playing a lot more than his lead stuff. Surprised he didn't get mentioned more


----------



## Dylan S (Feb 9, 2013)

Vogg from Decapitated is one of my favourite rhythm players. I know it's one of their older songs, but 'The Eye of Horus' has some ridiculous riffs in it. His palm muting is insane.

I know Rob from Cannibal Corpse is getting a lot of love, but we can't forget Pat O'Brien. He plays a few leads, too, but he tracks most of the songs on their albums. He wrote Frantic Disembowelment!

I'm amazed Jeff Loomis hasn't had his name mentioned everywhere in this thread. His leads are fantastic, but seriously, I love him for his rhythm playing. He gets heaps of chug out of his right hand.

The guys from Slipknot are great.

The guys from Behemoth are great rhythm players, too. Not particularly hard stuff to play, but really big tone.

Shouldn't forget some of the older black metal dudes. Jon Nodtveidt from Dissection is amazing. The speed picking across strings in songs like 'Nights Blood' are mind boggling.

The guys from Iron Maiden?

The guy from Soreption is an awesome rhythm player, in a similar way to Vogg.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 9, 2013)

Iron Maiden... yeah! I saw them live when Bruce Dickinson (and I think one of the guitarists?) rejoined in Toronto. Amazing show. They were incredibly tight as well!


----------



## Xarn (Feb 9, 2013)

Scott Ian
Craig Locicero (Forbidden)
Joe Nurre
Phil Demmel
Nino Vukonic (Immaculate, Sweden)
Mike Sifringer (Destruction)
Dave Carlo (Razor)

all right, lots of thrashers. But I always admired thrash metal players for their supertight playing at breakneck speeds. IMO, rhythm playing doesn't get much better than what these guys deliver. Awesome riffs played supertight.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 9, 2013)

Rob Barrett is sick, but O'Brien is the real rhythm talent in Cannibal Corpse. In the studio, Rob let's Pat do all the rhythm tracks because his playing is just so tight and clean. They are an awesome duo live though.

Some other brilliant rhythm guitarists:

Erik Rutan
Dave Mustaine
Trey Azagthoth
Brian Eschbach
Matt an Arnaud from Gorod
Devin Townsend
Muhammed Suicmez (how he plays Seven and sings it at the same time, I'll never know)
Mick Thomson - a total waste of awesome rhythm talent these days

The death metal guys in particular get my vote not just because their stuff is so tough to play and yet they nail it live, but that they can also play that stuff for 90 minute or 2 hour sets night after night. A band like Metallica can have some insane downpicking going on, then pace the set a bit with a few slower numbers, but if you've ever seen a Black Dahlia Murder gig you'd swear those guys have bionic arms. Eschbach always looks out of shape - overweight and little muscle tone in his arms (not that'd he give a fuck though!), he actually reminds me of Alan from the Hangover movies, but he is a machine. His wrist cycles like a machine gun riff after riff and he keeps it tidy right through the whole set. I can't do that kind of stuff for long sitting on my sofa, never mind headbanging and running about on a stage!


----------



## Overtone (Feb 9, 2013)

How was James Hettfield not on page 1?

edit: or 2, 3, 4, 5... collective brainfart?
edit edit: phew... just saw someone posted a video of him. never thought JH would be undderrated


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey guys, i havent cared to read through the whole long-ass thread, but i couldve sworn we were talking about "rhythm guitarists", not "lead guitarists".

Anyway, here are my picks:

Vogg (from Decapitated) - machine-gun riffs galore!
Muhammed Suicmez (from Necrophagist) - insanity. Pure insanity and technicality.
Bjorn Gellotte (from In Flames) - depends on the song, but he switches between lead and rhythm alot. Especially now that he is on his own.
Jesper Stromblad (from In Flames) - his work in early HammerFall has some good rhythms and picking too.
Christian Muenzner (currently from Obscura) - I understand he did leadwork when he was part of Necrophagist, and I know he does some of the solos in Obscura's tunes, but I guess it depends on what song whether he does the solos or whether Stefan does them. And he also considers himself as "Stefan Kummerer's slave". Lol.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Feb 9, 2013)

Hetfeild
Pat and Rob of Cannibal Corpse
Mustaine
The guys in Fleshgod Apocalypse
Also.......
EVERY RHYTHM GUITARIST THAT HAS PLAYED WITH FRANK ZAPPA.


----------



## Santuzzo (Feb 9, 2013)

some of my favorite rhythm guitarists, they are not solely rhythm guitarists per se, but I find their rhythm playing amazing:

James Hetfield
Robben Ford
Nuno
Eddie Van Halen
Wes Montgomery


----------



## Galeus708 (Feb 9, 2013)

Overtone said:


> How was James Hettfield not on page 1?
> 
> edit: or 2, 3, 4, 5... collective brainfart?
> edit edit: phew... just saw someone posted a video of him. never thought JH would be undderrated



Uh, James Hetfield was mentioned about 15 times before you posted.


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 9, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> Hey guys, i havent cared to read through the whole long-ass thread, but i couldve sworn we were talking about "rhythm guitarists", not "lead guitarists".



Uh... maybe because a lot of lead guitarists have even better rhythmic chops? If you can't play solid rhythm, I dunno how you can be a virtuoso lead player... since you need rhythm or else it's just a bunch of technical wanking.


----------



## DeathClown (Feb 10, 2013)

Stephen Carpenter - Deftones
Rory C. - Enter Shikari


----------



## JMP2203 (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 10, 2013)

So I am guessing that someone already said good ol' Fredrik and Martën of Meshuggah?


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Feb 10, 2013)

OMG DROP FROM SYBREED! CAN'T BELIEVE I FORGOT HIM! That guy must hit the gym alot to be such a true rhythm-machine.


----------



## Jon Levasseur (Feb 14, 2013)

So many great rhythm guitar players out there but here are my favs:

James Hetfield
Eric Peterson
John Petrucci
Rob Barett
Michael Amott


----------



## elnyrb10 (Feb 14, 2013)

BRIAN FROM BLACK DAHLIA MURDER. seriously in my opinion the greatest rhythm guitar player of the last decade. maybe im a little bias because i love everything the BDM do but i think brian is a genius

oh and:
javier
browne
peteyg (i have such a crush on everything pete does even the CAGE stuff)
mrak holocomb


----------



## thedonal (Feb 14, 2013)

So from me, you have

Eddie Van Halen- so much focus on his lead and tapping. His rhythm is amazing- great riffs and a killer groove (which is also what makes his lead so special)
James Hetfield- the best guitarist in Metallica. Down stroke and rifftastic.
jimmy Page- how many great riffs? 
Tony Iommi- see above
big Jim Martin. FNM's The Real Thing. Fucking tight and amazing rhythm. Nuff sed.


----------



## Buddha92 (Feb 14, 2013)

Scott Ian or GTFO


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 15, 2013)

I def got to add to the Van Halen calls, I think he really does get overlooked as a rhythm player, he has an awesome groove especially DLR era, things like I'm the One, Hot for Teacher, Beautiful Girls, I'm on Fire or Mean Street

Plus Roth is a hell of a player too, that's not Eddie playing the intro to Take your Whiskey Home or Ice Cream Man that's Dave finger picking acoustic playing


----------



## thedonal (Feb 15, 2013)

Not to mention Somebody Get Me A Doctor!


----------



## TosinAsLeader (Feb 15, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Still the coolest/most brutal Dean ever
> 
> Did someone say Lee McKinney? I want to throw their drummer Cameron in there as well.



The whole band is great! I don't see how Lee McKinney plays rhythm? LOL Jason Richardson. He is responsible for having so many groovy technical written and playing in BOO. 


Everyone read this! (I paste it for your convenience) 

Guitarist Jason Richardson, formerly of Born Of Osiris, has revealed the reasoning behind his departure from the band. He is currently playing in Chelsea Grin and is definitely happier in that environment.
Please read Jasons statement below and let us know how you feel about these events.
_Just to clarify to everyone I did NOT quit Born of Osiris, I would have never been able to bring myself to do such a thing no matter how much tension was between us. All of those dudes were essentially my family, I lived in the same house as them for over 2 years. This was by no means at all my decision(not that I was involved in the decision in any way shape or form lol). I have been fired from the band because I, dont agree with the way they want to live their lives and it felt like their dad was in the band._
_ So instead of confronting me about my endlessness bitching about their excessive drinking and assorted drug abuse they decided that calling me at 130 in the morning 4 days before christmas while Im home visiting family to tell me that all of my belongings from the new BOO house were in my trailer on the way to me in VA was the professional way to handle it. So i can say with pride that I will NEVER play another note on stage with the group of cowards that is Born of Osiris.
I dont give a fuck what they think of me for putting their personal stuff out there, I want everyone to see them for who they really are. Im just happy the truth finally came out and now I know what truly matters to them and it is NOT putting out albums like The Discovery.
On another note I will continuing the rest of my musical endeavors with Chelsea Grin, as we are already really great friends and with the recent loss of their guitar player we were able to make the best out of two very shitty situations.
__I will be involved with the writing process of their next release which is supposed to be dropped before warped tour this summer. You guys heard how much a higher place sucked and what came after it, so get ready for some of the sickest CG youve ever heard!_


From: Jason Richardson Speaks Out About Being Fired From Born Of Osiris | Under the Gun Review


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Feb 16, 2013)

toki wartooth...


----------



## mike0 (Feb 16, 2013)

Jesper Strömblad
Jon Schaffer
Dustie Waring. i think he's faaar too underrated.
Alex Lifeson. his rhythm work and chord voicings are some of my absolute favorites


----------



## timbucktu123 (Feb 16, 2013)

Matt heafy from trivium anybody? he's such a tight player and what he sings and plays at the same time is insane


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Feb 16, 2013)

I've been listening to some solo stuff by Glen Frey, some Eagles and Motley Crue. These guys are clever in the riffage they have created and, tend to get overlooked.

-Glen Frey 
-Mick Mars


----------



## tacotiklah (Feb 17, 2013)

Matt Harvey of Exhumed. Seriously. Look up the tabs for the song Matter of Splatter and see for yourself how fucking insane those sliding power chords are. His rhythm chops are just as phenomenal to see in person as they sound on the album Anatomy is Destiny. 

I know he is a lead player, but since they do not have a regular member that is solely on lead guitar (IIRC they just hire someone when they go do tours), I'll go with Matt Sotelo of Decrepit Birth. 

John Gallagher - Dying Fetus

I'm sure there are a few others I wanna mention but it's late and my ability to think properly is just shot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 17, 2013)

Throwing in another:

Rich Ward. His rhythm work on the first 3 Stuck Mojo albums and on the Violated EP was amazing. Not to mention that Stuck Mojo is one of the few bearable rap metal bands. 



Also, dat tone. 

The new Stuck Mojo stuff isn't... that good at all. But he makes up for it with Fozzy.



Another Fozzy for great justice:


----------



## Draceius (Feb 17, 2013)

TosinAsLeader said:


> The whole band is great! I don't see how Lee McKinney plays rhythm? LOL Jason Richardson. He is responsible for having so many groovy technical written and playing in BOO.



Actually lee was, jason wrote most of the leads, and XIV/Behold, the rest of the album was written by cam and lee. In an interview both lee and jason said the songs weren't written as band, each song was almost individual to each of them, and then the vocals and keys would bring them together.

Anyway the rest of your post is something that's been discussed in the BoO megathread.

I would post my list, but you guys have named all the guitarists I can think of, except maybe the legends in Btbam, unless I've missed one.


----------



## elhantiri (Feb 27, 2013)

in no particular order:
Jon Schaffer
Dave Mustaine
James Hetfield
Max Cavalera


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 4, 2013)

so many greats mentioned so far...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Mar 6, 2013)

its cool when you go thru a thread like this...

...you discover bands & artists that you knew nothing about.


----------



## Rational Gaze (Mar 6, 2013)

Fucking Angus Young from AC/DC
Brian May- Queen. 
Marten Hagstrom/Fredrick Thordendal- Meshuggah
Tom Morello-RATM. 
Stephen Carpenter- Deftones (may not be the most complex, but his playing is so raw and fitting)


----------



## bigredmetfan (Mar 7, 2013)

James Hetfield for sure
Rob Flynn
Dino Cazeres....so many punishing guitar riffs in ff
Tom Morello....well you pretty much have to add brad and Timmy C to the list cuz all three of them nail that rythm section pocket together


----------



## New Age Moron (Mar 7, 2013)

David DiSanto and Erik Nelson of Vektor. Unbelievably tight rhythm playing.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Mar 7, 2013)

For me the tops are James Hetfield (machiiiine) and Jimi Fuckin' Hendrix ("Really Goldsteinat0r?")

Yes really. Dude is known for his lead playing but you simply cannot learn one of his songs from a chord sheet. He was a mild blowingly _expressive_ rhythm player, and he was really tight.

Hundreds of names I totally agree with though in this thread. 

Also what about Daron Malakian? Dude grooves like a monster on the weirdest shit.


----------



## HaloHat (Mar 7, 2013)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> No love for Rudolph Schenker?
> 
> Even Hetfield wanted to emulate this guy.



Good as place as any to say the first that came to mind for me was Jimmy Page. Rudolph Schenker hell yes, so good. I also like Brent Hinds and Bill Kelliher of Mastodons rhythm work/riffage.


----------



## MFB (Mar 7, 2013)

Just went through all six pages and found no one mentioned: Jed Simon from SYL and Zimmers Hole


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 7, 2013)

MFB said:


> Just went through all six pages and found no one mentioned: Jed Simon from SYL and Zimmers Hole



No you didn't.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd have to say Jed is, too. His riffs on the self-titled SYL record were tasty.


----------



## Metal Guitarist (Mar 9, 2013)

Brent Rambler from August Burns Red


----------



## TosinAsLeader (Mar 9, 2013)

Metal Guitarist said:


> Brent Rambler from August Burns Red



ya that is true my friend. Typically metalcore rhythm players do 0-0-0-0-10---00 chug chug stuff. He makes it interesting!


----------



## AmericanNoir86 (Mar 9, 2013)

Keith Richards, Josh Homme, and Izzy Stradlin. I agree with about everyone on the list so I decided to throw out some new ones.


----------



## SlaveUnit (Mar 9, 2013)

Don Vito said:


> Still the coolest/most brutal Dean ever
> 
> Did someone say Lee McKinney? I want to throw their drummer Cameron in there as well.



+1
That Dean is so killer.


----------



## kamello (Mar 10, 2013)

goldsteinat0r said:


> For me the tops are James Hetfield (machiiiine) and Jimi Fuckin' Hendrix ("Really Goldsteinat0r?")
> 
> Yes really. Dude is known for his lead playing but you simply cannot learn one of his songs from a chord sheet. He was a mild blowingly _expressive_ rhythm player, and he was really tight.
> 
> ...



He's one of the reasons of why I play guitar  love how he can do so much with a very simple technique 

*puts on SOAD Discography*


I think most of my favourites are already covered, Hetfield, Tim Millar (Protest), Ola, Sithu Aye, Frusciante, Keshav Dhar (Skyharbor), Dimebag, the guys from Gojira, Mile Petrozza (Kreator), the dudes from TesseracT, Akerfeldt, the dude in The Kymatica, Mrak and Misha, the guys from LoG, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Joose (Mar 10, 2013)

Drop from Sybreed; absolutely sick rhythms. In fact, he's the guitarist who made me realize that I'm not a lead player and that I should really stop trying to be. Rhythm is much more my cup of tea.... coffee.


----------



## DoomJazz (Mar 10, 2013)

Just submitting a quick reply after reading the OP, I've heard that Aaron Marshall is an absolute machine when it comes to his rhythm work.


----------



## zgov (Mar 16, 2013)

How has nobody mentioned mikael akerfeldt!! To play that awesomeness and do vocals together is just legendary, I definitely say hes one of the best!


----------



## Seanthesheep (Mar 17, 2013)

although hes a monster when it comes to leads, Matt heafy for sure has to be on the list


----------



## Estilo (Mar 17, 2013)

Seanthesheep said:


> although hes a monster when it comes to leads, Matt heafy for sure has to be on the list



I actually like his leads more than Corey's .


----------



## DrZoidberg (Mar 17, 2013)

Paul Masvidal. How the man can sing and play those rhythms at the same time, I do not know.


----------

